# How to Remove Black Streaks



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time cleaning the black streaks on my RV. It has aluminum sides. I have tried every brand of black streak remover I can find, without much luck. I know part of it is my fault, leaving the RV uncovered all year, and when it rains the roof dirt just makes the sides a mess. Now I am not having a lot of luck getting it off. Any ideas?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Keeping the roof clean on your camper will help a lot in keeping the black streaks to a minimum. I have used some stuff called purple power before that worked good, you should be able to get it at auto zone.

I have heard of others using bug and tar remover and evenn WD40 believe it or not. But I would wash it real good afterwards with soap and water.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

A power washer might help too. They aren't as expensive as they used to be and you can use it for the house and car so it ends up being a great tool.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, we are having the same problem. We'll (meaning my husband--I always say we :whistling:, when I mean him) have to give it a try!


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know how big the streak is but what about that "magic eraser" from Mr Clean. The commercial even shows people cleaning filthy white lawn chairs and tires on trucks.

I use it on my ceramic tiles in the kitchen but have no clue about the RV. It is cheap enough to give it a try. I think they are only like $3 a piece.


----------



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone, will try some of these out and see how it goes.

My rubber roof also has little black spots on it. I dont think they are hurting anything but I want to keep the rubber healthy? Is this mold or something like that?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I do believe the black spots on the roof are mold, but you should be able to clean them too. Try using a rubber roof cleaning solution or mild detergent. Just do not use anything oil based on it.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with popuptrailercamper. I was going to suggest that as well. Try the Magic eraser. It's awesome. My wife got a little to close to the trailer in the truck backing out of the garage and rubbed the rear fender of the truck along the awning arm and a very large white paint scrape was on the truck. The magic eraser took it right off with little effort. Give it a try, It's a cheap way to see if it works.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

The other thing you may want to try is Rubbing Compound, you should be able to find it at any Automotive store.

Just be careful as this stuff CAN remove paint if used incorrectly!!!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

mailfire99 said:


> Keeping the roof clean on your camper will help a lot in keeping the black streaks to a minimum. I have used some stuff called purple power before that worked good, you should be able to get it at auto zone.
> 
> I have heard of others using bug and tar remover and evenn WD40 believe it or not. But I would wash it real good afterwards with soap and water.


I'll second the purple power cleaner. I picked mine up from Tractor Supply Co. Mixed it with some warm water in a buck and used a brush with long handle. Cleaned the camper up nicely.:thumbup1:


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I will have to try this method out. I noticed ours has become pretty streaked up, with the rain washing all the dirt down the side of the camper. I was going to try the black streak removal they sell at wally world, but it sounds like this may work better


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Starbrite Black Streak Remover from Wal-Mart works well.

Mr Clean Magic Eraser does an great job on mildew on awnings.

Simple Green removes them too, but also takes away the wax job.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

my wife says scrubbing bubbles foaming bathroom cleaner works great.
what I have allways used is thetford brand rv wash and wax and ellbow grease.


----------



## babills (Apr 5, 2008)

i use totaly awsome from the dollar store. best stuff ever and at only 1.00 you cant beat it.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

A power washer was mentioned earlier, but you really have to watch out using on, as they will also damage, or even take off the decals that are found on most campers. There is not an easy way to get the black steaks off. I have used awning cleaner on a sponge and that works really well, but it requires some elbow grease. :shrug:


----------



## dluxmann (Apr 17, 2008)

*RV Black Streaks*

Advertising removed


----------



## cts424 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the Purple Power . I was looking at that stuff at Lowes on Friday night before reading this thread . So Saturday morning i went and got some . I mixed it 8oz of Purple Power and 16oz of water (2 :1 ) and scrubbed the heck out of the roof . It worked wonderful . The only concern i had is that on the bottle it said not to use on automotive finishes , so just make sure when you do the sides of your camper to only do little sections at a time and make sure you rinse the camper really well . I don't know if the stuff will hurt the finish or not , but no more black streaks on our new camper . .....See ya around the campfire


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

bill0830 said:


> A power washer was mentioned earlier, but you really have to watch out using on, as they will also damage, or even take off the decals that are found on most campers. There is not an easy way to get the black steaks off. I have used awning cleaner on a sponge and that works really well, but it requires some elbow grease. :shrug:


What do the RV lots use to keep their inventory clean? Or are they constantly washing their units? I had streaks, small ones, on a trade in trailer when we upgraded to a 5th wheel, and we saw our old trailer after they prepped it... OMG! I almost didn't recognize it. I figure they have something they use in a scubber that takes care of all that stuff.

David


----------



## jimconti (Jul 20, 2011)

Best black streak remover that I have found is called "Reliable 1". I have tried about every cleaner imaginable and found none of the popular commercial or "home remedies" worked as well as this cleaner. After much disappointment and disgust with the other so-called black streak removers, I finally asked my dealer at Trailer City, Fairmont WV, what they used to keep even the used RV models so clean. It's a right "off the shelf" cleaner and is packaged in 32 oz. spray bottles and 1 gallon refills. Very reasonably priced and totally biodegradable. Check it out. you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

jimconti said:


> Best black streak remover that I have found is called "Reliable 1". I have tried about every cleaner imaginable and found none of the popular commercial or "home remedies" worked as well as this cleaner. After much disappointment and disgust with the other so-called black streak removers, I finally asked my dealer at Trailer City, Fairmont WV, what they used to keep even the used RV models so clean. It's a right "off the shelf" cleaner and is packaged in 32 oz. spray bottles and 1 gallon refills. Very reasonably priced and totally biodegradable. Check it out. you wont be dissappointed.



It sounds like this product works awesome but here is another product that you can use and buy online if you dont want to travel so far to a store. Its call citrus cleaner and can be bought online at all-rite.com


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I use Korkay Black Streak Remover. Awesome works also. Simple Green works, but it left white lines down my decals. Faded them a bit I guess.

Keeping your roof clean is the best way to reduce the streaks. I use my small pressure washer and scrub with Korkay. After it dries, I put a preservative on it. Clean rain gutters also. I have been told a mild solution of bleach works, on the roof. I haven't tried it. I'm not sure what it will do to the sides and decals.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

DO NOT use any cleaner that has a citrus type odor to it. Smells GREAT, but then animals like it too. They'll tear up wherever it's used since it smells like food. I have read testimonials of owners who used this type of cleaners on the roof and elsewhere and it attracted rodents and birds which then caused damage.

Many cleaners also require themselves to be rinsed off. Don't forget this step if the cleaner even suggests it. Leaving a cleaner on your rig with this requirement can cause damage to whatever surface it's used on.

I also would not recommend using WD-40 on an RV's rubber roof. It will leave a residue behind (which is it's strength for lubrication purposes) and should not be left on a roof. I don't know if trying to completely rub it off is possible because it might get absorbed by a rubber roof and this is the bad part. Sorry I don't have a recommendation what to use, but I know something about what not to use (from others' horror stories). For whatever reason, my rig doesn't get black streaks. I rinse and mop my roof about every 6 months to take off any gathered dirt with just plain old water because I'm scared to ruin my roof and it's a pain to get up there and clean it. I also don't know if it makes a difference but our trips have never been too far and I wonder if traveling longer distances and exposing the rig to many different temperatures and climate makes a different. I live in Southern California where the temperatures are considered temperate (not varying too much).

Black streaks are a bane of an RV owner. I think there is a cleaner called "Awesome" or some catchy name like that which might work. Again, sorry about the lack of help. RV shops have all kinds of cleaners and better yet, find a roof cleaner AND conditioner. Allegedly, these can prevent the black streaks in the first place.


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

We have used DriWash n Guard for years which also removes black streaks. There is also products specifically made to remove black streaks however we like DWG better.


----------



## Bob7794 (Jun 6, 2012)

Most any RV supply store will have a product called (of all things) Black Streak Remover. There are several different brand but they all work about the same. I think you can get it at Walmart also. Just remember, if you have wax on your RV this will remove it also.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

scrub scrub scrub. Or, if you're lazy you could just tape off the area and paint the whole camper white again lol. 

I recommend some soap and knee pads, and lots of scrubbing.


----------

